
Dharmesh Shah had a question about NPS and we’ve got an answer - papinenilaxman
https://inbound.org/article/we-finally-have-an-answer-for-dharmesh-shah-on-his-nps-related-query
======
papinenilaxman
Last year, Dharmesh asked an intriguing question about NPS on Inbound.org.
After an Year, we got the perfect answer for him and for others.

